# radio wiring



## jimgavin68 (Aug 24, 2011)

2000 madza protege
put new radio in back lights and dash lights dont work


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jimgavin68 said:


> 2000 madza protege
> put new radio in back lights and dash lights dont work


 Check your fuses,
2000 Mazda Protege Stereo Wiring Information


----------

